# My Canon 60D does not power up with a battery in it



## s7pomerantz (Feb 25, 2015)

I have tried 3 different batteries that worked with another Canon. I do not know where to go with this and the camera is only 4-5 years old.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 25, 2015)

s7pomerantz said:


> I do not know where to go with this and the camera is only 4-5 years old.



The age doesn't mean anything, but the intensity of usage and circumstances. And yes, these electronics break suddenly, it's not like there's an early warning like a slowly failing shutter mechanism.

Did the camera get wet (it's the #1 cause of havoc)? Otherwise make sure the battery door closes properly, as you probably know *inserting* the battery does nothing, it's closing the door that enables the camera to power up.


----------

